# solar glo help?



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

i brought a solar glo today because i thought it would be good to try. Expensive though.

I brought it and put it into my vivarium with a habistat attached to it. And its non stop flickering? ive only had it in there for about 30 minutes.

Im really unsure what to do, if i dont attach the habistat it gets to 113f. and i have a baby bearded dragon.

the guy at pets at home was very good he said if it dont work he will exchange it for me but try it out till tomorrow. ive read mulitple posts saying they flicker at the beginning and soon settle down? But this is flickering like a mad man lol. its attached finely in too (as it works perfect without the habistat) .. Any help anyone?

thanks


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tasshu said:


> i brought a solar glo today because i thought it would be good to try. Expensive though.
> 
> I brought it and put it into my vivarium with a habistat attached to it. And its non stop flickering? ive only had it in there for about 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


These are MVB's and cannot be put onto a stat, hence why it's flickering.
Ideally you need to take it back, get a basking bulb and a Uv tube, preferably arcadia which i'm sure [email protected] do not sell but they're the best.
Order from here (you will need a UV starter and bulb)

Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller - Surrey Pet Supplies

Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp - Surrey Pet Supplies

Keep the stat for a basking bulb though, you can either buy the expensive exo terra bulbs or go to tesco, asda or B&Q and get a normal spot light from there, so much cheaper


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

well i have a bulb. but i have no UVB  ill have to go. i hope they sell it lol..


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tasshu said:


> well i have a bulb. but i have no UVB  ill have to go. i hope they sell it lol..


You can use the Exo terra UV bulbs but they're not as strong and they stop emitting UV faster meaning replacing it more frequent is necessary (every 5-6 months) while arcadia can last 12 months : victory:


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

okay guys as i have no transport =[ no car. 

I have brought a bulb for NOW. until it runs out... then ill get a arcadia from swallow aquatics. i brought a repti glo 10.0 UBB compact.

it should be okay for now.

But i now have ANOTHER ******** problem. The heat bulb has gone -.- ive walked for 2 hours. And now have to trek back again for a bulb!

i could cry. probuly will. at the moment my vivarium is 98f. would this be enough for a baby beardie till tomorrow? 

Also how many sprays a day? i hear 3 then hear 1 then hear none? lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tasshu said:


> okay guys as i have no transport =[ no car.
> 
> I have brought a bulb for NOW. until it runs out... then ill get a arcadia from swallow aquatics. i brought a repti glo 10.0 UBB compact.
> 
> ...


The compact will do for now but IMO you need to replace it with an arcadia ASAP aka within the next few days. 
You need a Tube because it covers the whole enclosure letting your bearded dragon be exposed to the UV while through the whole enclosure, the compact will only expose it to UV during basking, which shouldn't be long periods so may not be getting a healthy amount of UV.
98f is low but it will definitely survive until tomorrow at those temperatures


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

If you temp is getting to 113f with the Solar Glo without the stat, just unhook the stat. A baby beardie needs a higher basking spot to an adult anyway and ideally you want to get somewhere between 110f to 115f so your bang in the middle.


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

i got rid of the solar glo though  ..

And yeah it will do i guess. How ive got it is the end is about 114f at the moment ?? the UVB is in the middle.

I heard your meant to put the stat in the cool side? is this right? Ive never done that before and always had perfect temps with my adult beardie who has a long tube 

u guys are epic!!

i feel so useless =[


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

114f at the hot end is fine: victory: Check the cool end to make sure it's in the low 80's.
Also, Arcadia are not the only decent UV tubes out there and the T5's, IMO, are over-priced. Zoo Med Retisun high output 10% Tubes are pretty darn good and also comes with a years guarantee.


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

I must admitt i have a repti sun in my vivarium for my other beardie and he seems fine. But this bulb i really wish it worked. Is there no way to get it to work?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Tasshu said:


> I must admitt i have a repti sun in my vivarium for my other beardie and he seems fine. But this bulb i really wish it worked. Is there no way to get it to work?


If you mean the Solar Glo, as Chris says you cant run it on a thermostat. You have to make sure the distance between the bulb and basking spot are within the guidelines (on the box) and that it doesn't overheat (likely in a small viv)


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

no im not using solar glo i took it back im now using a comapct UVB bulb 10.0 is there a way to keep it permament =]


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Tasshu said:


> no im not using solar glo i took it back im now using a comapct UVB bulb 10.0 is there a way to keep it permament =]


Ah right: victory: Not really I'm afraid. The compact bulbs don't give a good UV source and there has been links to eye problems in animals exposed to these bulbs for too long.


----------

